# New publishing model - unbound



## Chilari (May 29, 2011)

Has anyone else come across this yet? Basically, the premise is that authors make a pitch to the company, and if accepted they pitch their book idea to their readers directly. People who want to read what is pitched can contribute, in return for the book when it is completed, access to the author's "shed" (a space on the website which seems to be a personal blog that includes records of progress, passages and draft chapters), or, for higher contributions, signed hardback copies of the book, invitations to the book launch, and even lunch with the author.

They're not accepting unsolicited pitches, but that's similar to the existing industry not accepting unsolicited manuscripts. I'm not entirely certain where they'll get their new authors from since it seems to be something that isn't suitable for the existing bestselling authors either, but what do I know about the industry?

It looks interesting if nothing else. Certainly something to keep an eye on. What do you think?


----------



## M.A.N. (May 29, 2011)

I've heard of the concept, but didn't know about this particular website.

I'm guessing we will be seeing more and more of new and different approaches to bringing the work of authors to readers.


----------

